# FR: (ne pas savoir) que/quoi faire



## jjjbec

Bonjour,

Quelle est la difference entre ces deux phrases, que faire et quoi faire. J'ai cru comprendre qu'on utilise 'que faire' en debut de phrase ou tout seul et que 'quoi faire' suit normalement un verbe. Est-ce bien le cas? Saurait quelqu'un pourquoi?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Benoît abroad

Oui, "que  faire" est habituellement utilisé en début de phrase interrogative, par exemple "Que faire lorsque je me réveille?"
"Quoi faire" est utilisé après un verbe conjugué: "je ne sais pas quoi faire pour lui être agréable". Je ne vois pas d'exemple où "quoi faire" peut être utilisé en début de phrase


----------



## itka

Mais on peut toujours utiliser "que" :
je ne sais (pas) que faire pour lui être agréable.

Je dirais que "quoi" s'emploie plutôt oralement... "que" est d'un niveau de langue plus soutenu.


----------



## crosslc

If you are speaking and just what to say, "what can you do?" would you say

Quoi faire!
or
Que faire!

Many thanks


----------



## Areyou Crazy

hi crossic in my experience
In conversation everybody I know uses quoi faire
But I think there may be a distinction
Que faire is considered 'better' by certain people qui sont  'bien elevées' ??
quoi faire is almost regarded as 'slangy' or lazy

It's a bit like
comme elle est belle
qu' elle est belle 
I have never heard the second sentence used:


----------



## SimoneSimon

Bonjour!

  J'hésite toujours entre "que faire" et "quoi faire - " pourriez-vous m'aider une fois pour toujours?

Par exemple:

Je ne savais pas quoi faire.

OU

Je ne savais pas que faire.

Merci!

PS: Veuillez me corriger!


----------



## renardor

I think both sentences are correct.
I use always the first sentence.
The 2nd sounds more literary. You could also say "Je ne savais que faire" (without "pas").


----------



## SimoneSimon

Merci renardor!  Have you any idea why you can drop the "pas" in this case? Normally, you require another negation word like "rien" "jamais" "personne" etc in order to do this. Hmmm....


----------



## renardor

I'm not a french teacher, so I won't be able to give you a rule here.
That's true that normally, after "ne" (which you can drop in colloquial speech by the way), you have to add a word like "rien" "jamais" "personne"....
However, in literature or in older french, "ne" alone is enough to mark the negation (but you have to know that this sounds quite archaic).


----------



## Fourmi

En effet, en français, il est possible d'utiliser ne seul pour exprimer une négation (registre soutenu)
exemple : 
le proverbe "qui ne dit mot consent"
après certains verbes comme pouvoir, savoir :
- il ne saurait en être question
- je ne peux vous l'affirmer
- je ne cesse de vous le répéter
ou le verbe savoir mais suivi de que + infinitif :
- je ne sais que dire
(liste non exhaustive)


----------



## SimoneSimon

Merci, Fourmi!

Es-ce grossier ou maladroit d'utiliser "pas" dans les cas ci-dessus?


----------



## Fourmi

Disons que les formulations ne sonneraient pas bien à l'oreille d'un français.

mais une autre possibilité dans le dernier cas : je ne sais pas quoi dire (forme moins soutenue)


----------



## charlie991

Could anyone explain to me the difference between these phrases 'on sait plus QUE faire' and 'on sait plus QUOI faire', i know the latter means we don't know what to do anymore. They are song lyrics by the way.
Thanks


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

'Que faire' refers to the action, the verb, whereas 'Quoi faire' refers to the object.
Though I am not sure and it may mean the same thing.


----------



## Jasmine tea

"Quoi faire" is spoken French.
"Que faire" is a more prettier French (!), however you would rather write "on *ne *sait plus que faire"...
The meaning is the same.

Edit. I had not seen your post, yael dans l'herbe. You are probably right, but I think I will leave this post, it does seem to me that in spoken language we hear often "quoi faire"...


----------

